# verbindungen trennen

## pieter_parker

cat /proc/net/ip_conntrack

```
tcp      6 428641 ESTABLISHED src=192.168.1.99 dst=214.11.22.33 sport=34158 dport=80 [UNREPLIED] src=214.11.22.33 dst=77.104.21.175 sport=80 dport=34158 secmark=0 use=2
```

was bedeutet diese zeile ?

warum steht dort seit ein paar stunden eine verbindung die wohl unbeantwortet zu sein scheint ?

mit welchen befehl kann ich verbindungen wie z.b. diese rauswerfen, trennen oder beenden ?

----------

## franzf

Wenn du wissen willst wer hinter der IP steckt, gib mal ein

```
$ whois 214.11.22.33
```

Dahinter steckt DNIC -> http://www.dnic.org

Das wird also ein normaler DNS-Lookup sein.

----------

## pieter_parker

ja, aber wie trenne und beende ich allgemein eine verbindunge ohne das dev oder das ganze system neuzustarten ?

----------

## 69719

```

lsof -i

```

oder

```

netstat -apt

```

Und dann die entsprechende PID killen.

----------

## pieter_parker

dadurch wuerde die verbindung beendet werden, aber auch das programm zu dem die pid gehoert ?

verbindungen alleine haben doch keine pid ?

----------

## 69719

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> dadurch wuerde die verbindung beendet werden, aber auch das programm zu dem die pid gehoert ?
> 
> verbindungen alleine haben doch keine pid ?

 

Verbindungen alleine haben keine Prozess ID, sind aber einem Prozess zugeordnet. Wenn du diese Verbindung trennen willst, so mußt du den entsprechnenden Prozess killen, oder in dem Programm einen Knopf drücken, Befehl eingeben, dass er die Verbindung trennen soll. Alternativ kannst du auch jegliche Pakete dieser Verbindung mittels iptables drop'en.

----------

## pieter_parker

hab grad nichts zum ausprobieren da

aber ein prozess kann doch fast beliebigviele verbindungen oefnen

und ich kann doch nicht beim prozessabschiessen sagen nur verbindung 30 z.b. schliessen ?

----------

## think4urs11

Zweck des Ganzen - vom obligatorischen 'wissen will'-Faktor abgesehen?

----------

## pieter_parker

ist nur die neugir die wissen will wie

----------

## pieter_parker

mit welchem befehl kann man verbindungen trennen ?

----------

## think4urs11

es gibt IMO keinen (mal abgesehen von einem denkbaren 'mißbräuchlichen' Einsatz eines DROP/REJECT via iptables)

----------

